# New low for pet food companies



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ugh..:tape2:
Pet Pardons News | Petfood Industry Set To Mask Low Quality Products With Pleasing Perfumes


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder what they're going to make it smell like? Cheeseburgers?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. This makes me so happy my dogs aren't eating that crap.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Wow. This makes me so happy my dogs aren't eating that crap.


This ^^^ ("message too short"). Okay, again... this^^^.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you think Orijen will use it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder if they'll have to add something to the ingredient list, and how they will hide the true purpose of it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

If used I assume it have to be disclosed somewhere. Anything disclosed can be campaigned against. Don't see it make much difference for those who refuse to buy quality food in the first place.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you guys do realise that orange juice growers add in orange flavouring to orange juice to make sure it tastes fresh. 

this might be a new low for pet food manufacturers, but i have a feeling we're a long way from bottom with human and dog foods.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> you guys do realise that orange juice growers add in orange flavouring to orange juice to make sure it tastes fresh.
> 
> this might be a new low for pet food manufacturers, but i have a feeling we're a long way from bottom with human and dog foods.


Doesn't it say something like "natural flavoring?" I saw a TV show that talked about a company whose sole mission is to make flavorings for foods. It seems we actual do not buy much with true "natural flavorings." Or color, for that matter. 

Aside from the "pink goo" I don't think meat is bright red. I think they put dye in it to make it not turn gray.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Doesn't it say something like "natural flavoring?" I saw a TV show that talked about a company whose sole mission is to make flavorings for foods. It seems we actual do not buy much with true "natural flavorings." Or color, for that matter.
> 
> Aside from the "pink goo" I don't think meat is bright red. I think they put dye in it to make it not turn gray.


google 'natural flavourings'.

and, pdxmom. yes. if it's in the food, it has to say so. but it doesn't have to say doggie parfum. it can say natural or artificial scent or flavouring.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, it can totally say "natural flavoring", or in some other way be described as something unrecognizable for what it truly is.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Like "cellulose." No one knows what that means. Sounds cool, but it's sawdust. If they had to put "sawdust" or "unknown animals from rendering plants" on the ingredients list, no one would buy it.

Too bad no one will force them to say "cheeseburger smell."


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think it depends, its like animal digest, which is animal tissue broken down by the use of caustic chemicals. 

So after some reading, natural flavoring can include MSG.


> Code of Federal Regulations is: “the essential oil, oleoresin, essence or extractive, protein hydrolysate, distillate, or any product of roasting, heating or enzymolysis, which contains the flavoring constituents derived from a spice, fruit or fruit juice, vegetable or vegetable juice, edible yeast, herb, bark, bud, root, leaf or similar plant material, meat, seafood, poultry, eggs, dairy products, or fermentation products thereof, whose significant function in food is flavoring rather than nutritional”


How natural is


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, and animal digest can also contain euthanized and 4D animals. It's what was in the Fortiflora I gave Snorkels that made it so tasty. In fact, it was the FIRST ingredient. Still kicking myself over that one. I just assumed it was probiotics, period and never checked. I should have known better.

That flavoring stuff just kills me. It can be ANYTHING!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Like "cellulose." No one knows what that means. Sounds cool, but it's sawdust. If they had to put "sawdust" or "unknown animals from rendering plants" on the ingredients list, no one would buy it.
> 
> Too bad no one will force them to say "cheeseburger smell."


General Chemistry Online: FAQ: Chemistry of everyday life: What is cellulose?

Cellulose - What is Cellulose?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> General Chemistry Online: FAQ: Chemistry of everyday life: What is cellulose?
> 
> Cellulose - What is Cellulose?


yes, I do know what it is  But they use that term to fool people.

Now, cellulose can come from alot of plants, but from what I read most of it comes from wood when it's in dog food.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just glad my dogs don't eat kibble. Dead pets? Sawdust? Fake flavoring? Wonderful


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> yes, I do know what it is  But they use that term to fool people.
> 
> Now, cellulose can come from alot of plants, but from what I read most of it comes from wood when it's in dog food.


oh, i know you know....this was for the benefit of others....

i didn't post the links to the ones that say that cellulose is any insoluble fibre, including wood.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh, i know you know....this was for the benefit of others....
> 
> i didn't post the links to the ones that say that cellulose is any insoluble fibre, including wood.


Hmmm. just found out something interesting. Rayon is made from wood pulp; i.e. cellulose. I had no idea.

I think cellulose is another one of those terms that is so generic as to be fairly useless - the Dog Food Project says in dog food, cellulose is normally wood. But really, it could be almost any plant fiber. Not that that makes it any better, but they should have to say "cellulose from XXXX."


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> Doesn't it say something like "natural flavoring?" I saw a TV show that talked about a company whose sole mission is to make flavorings for foods. It seems we actual do not buy much with true "natural flavorings." Or color, for that matter.
> 
> Aside from the "pink goo" I don't think meat is bright red. I think they put dye in it to make it not turn gray.


In some supermarkets they use a red lamp to make the meat look more red. The green fake plants are also there to make the meat appear more red.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've stopped thinking it couldn't get worse... Because it always does.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I read somewhere that cheap dog foods have to add cellulose to the dog food because the rendered fat in it is so greasy it absorbs the grease! Yum!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> I read somewhere that cheap dog foods have to add cellulose to the dog food because the rendered fat in it is so greasy it absorbs the grease! Yum!


That is just gross.

And I feel positive Rx foods like Science Diet use it alot because they need fillers that do nothing, in order to make the food "low-fat" etc. 

Since it's basically a nothing ingredient they can use it for practically any Rx food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> I read somewhere that cheap dog foods have to add cellulose to the dog food because the rendered fat in it is so greasy it absorbs the grease! Yum!


Not sure about that. Cellulose in food meant for everyday feeding is simply a dirt cheap source of fiber. An absolutely crap ingredient. However, it is an efficient fiber and has close to zero other nutrient side effects so it can play a role in specialty formulas where you don't want to introduce complication. Said in another way, because it is such a crap ingredient it can be used where you need neutrality. Cellulose is one of those things that gets peoples blood boiling but really, it's nothing that bad about it. It's an all natural fiber people and animals have been eating for centuries. Problem is that pretty much any alternative is a better alternative, digestive and nutritional wise.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Cellulose in inexpensive dog food comes from finely processed saw dust. The saw dust comes from commercial producers where the land and tress have been sprayed with pesticides for generations. There is a high incidence of human cancer across East Texas where wood production spans thousands of acres. 

It will be interesting to see what the dog food artists do to extol the virtues of the "New Cheeseburger and Bacon Aroma That Your Dog Will Love".


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> Cellulose in inexpensive dog food comes from finely processed saw dust. The saw dust comes from commercial producers where the land and tress have been sprayed with pesticides for generations. There is a high incidence of human cancer across East Texas where wood production spans thousands of acres.


And is still deemed good enough for human consumption. Among other things, this "sawdust" comes from the same sources we get our everyday vanilla flavoring from. A huge chunk of all vanilla flavored foods is made with lignin derived from wood, not real vanilla. Lignin and other products derived from wood are also found in a vast amount of other human foods. People eat products from the forest industry every day. Point is; Stop the absolute'ism unless you have concrete evidence that cellulose used by Hills and others are contaminated with dangerous levels of pesticides. East Texas is a tiny area all things considered. I know for a fact there are whole countries and areas where all use of pesticides in commercial forestry is prohibited. That being said, cellulose should have no place in everyday pet food. For that purpose it is crap.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just because cellulose is 'deemed' fit for human consumption doesn't make it human consumable by most standards.

cellulose is made from any insoluble fibre....if it's wood shavings, saw dust, whatever....that is not human or dog consumable.

and the worst part is no one has to divulge the source...so we can speculate all we want, but due diligence aside, just know that when we see cellulose included as an ingredient.....or inactive ingredient....it could be from cotton or wood or saw dust or whatever.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Pet food companies are under no obligation to tell the consumer the source of one of the minor ingredients in the ingredient list - let alone one of the major ingredients.

Yes, Champion lists where their fresh ingredients come from, but not their chicken meal; and some other company will say all their ingredients are from the U.S.; but no company that includes cellulose in the kibble is going to have customer service tell you where the cellulose comes from. Actually, that could be an interesting experiment: contact every brand that lists cellulose and call to ask them what their source is. Wonder what the response would be?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The thing is, we cannot ASSUME it doesn't have poison in it. 

We know alot of the fish meal has ethoxyquin in it. And it is never stated on the ingredients label. The same is true for alot of other stuff in dog food - if they buy the stuff with crap already in it, they don't have to state it.

Me, I'm not willing to assume ANYTHING in dog food is ok, or doesn't have poisons, or comes from pristine wood. It's not fair to compare dog food to human food - it's not regulated the same way. It's barely regulated at all.


----------

